# C-130 Crash in Mississippi



## Dame (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like it was from the Millington Air Base. God rest those that didn't make it and healing prayers to survivors.
5 confirmed dead in military plane crash in LeFlore County, 9 believed to be on board

ETA: Looks like six now confirmed dead and it was a USMC aircraft. Not Millington.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 10, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2017)

What a horror show. Plane corkscrewed into the ground.  16 confirmed dead so far.   

Marines airplane crashes in Mississippi killing six people | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dame (Jul 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What a horror show. Plane corkscrewed into the ground.  16 confirmed dead so far.
> 
> Marines airplane crashes in Mississippi killing six people | Daily Mail Online


OMG. Sixteen?! 
Sorry, just devastating.


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2017)

RIP.  Tragic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 11, 2017)

Jesus. RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2017)

RIP.

Wall Street Journal is reporting the non-crew members as MARSOC personnel.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, small arms, ammo and a Navy Corpsman would indicate trigger-pullers of some sort... Such a shame.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 11, 2017)

That unit has been hard hit. Very tragic. Until Valhalla warriors.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2017)

Seven MARSOC Raiders Among Troops Killed in KC-130 Crash | Military.com


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 11, 2017)

Damn......Rest in Peace men...prayers to the families


----------



## 104TN (Jul 11, 2017)

Terrible news that only got worse. RIP to the fallen.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 11, 2017)

Fair winds and following seas, Marines.  The world is a dimmer place without the light from the fires of your souls.


----------



## CDG (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone know if our resident Raider members are ok? Stanimal, Hillclimb, joe24, and any others I may be forgetting?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2017)

CDG said:


> Anyone know if our resident Raider members are ok? Stanimal, Hillclimb, joe24, and any others I may be forgetting?



While not "green tagged", pretty sure HateApe falls under that category.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 12, 2017)

Blue skies brothers.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> While not "green tagged", pretty sure HateApe falls under that category.



HateApe and Joe are good.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> HateApe and Joe are good.



Thank you. If you have anything else to share and feel like it, please do. Failing that? Let me know* if any of our members give you any problems. I will nuke them from orbit*. Some of our members may be concerned about members of 2nd Raider BN, but that takes a back seat to MARSOC's grief.

You have my condolences.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 13, 2017)

...And to the grief of the families of VMGR 452 MAG 49, the USMCR squadron that crewed the aircraft.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2017)

In re: cause of this accident, evidently the 130 threw a blade, essentially cutting the aircraft in half.  This is the driver behind the grounding of USMC/Navy C-130s.  Apparently, it's a maintenance issue tied to fatigue of the blades.  The Marine Corps/Navy maintenance/inspection process is different than USAFs, which is why the grounding only pertains to their aircraft.


----------



## J. (Dec 6, 2018)

Investigation blames Air Force and Navy for systemic failures in fatal Marine Corps C-130 crash that killed 16

I hate that I am posting this update. I hate that Marines die every year from these types of incidents. I only hope that the situation is fixed, and that someone is held accountable.  

Rest easy, brothers.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Dec 6, 2018)

Curious to know the names of the deceased. Recently met and befriended quite a few raiders these past weeks. Rest Easy.


----------



## J. (Dec 6, 2018)

SmokinOkie said:


> Curious to know the names of the deceased. Recently met and befriended quite a few raiders these past weeks. Rest Easy.



Their names, are in the article I posted.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Dec 6, 2018)

Rog.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2018)

J. said:


> Investigation blames Air Force and Navy for systemic failures in fatal Marine Corps C-130 crash that killed 16
> 
> I hate that I am posting this update. I hate that Marines die every year from these types of incidents. I only hope that the situation is fixed, and that someone is held accountable.
> 
> Rest easy, brothers.




Many Herkies are ancient and this one was no exception. When they upgrade them, they practically gut them and rebuild them, but this one was in for maintenance...and for them to miss or ignore a corroded prop is inexcusable. This isn't some little electrical relay buried deep inside an engine component. It's one of the first things you visually inspect.

I hate that this was so preventable.

Yes. Rest easy, Brothers.


----------

